# Morritt's Grand question



## anne1125 (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been struggling with where to stay in Grand Cayman.  Seven mile beach area (7 Mile Beach Resort or Plantation Resort) or Morritt's Grand on the other side of the island.

We love the idea of the great swim up bar at Morritt's Grand but I have read that there is a cockroach problem at the other Morritt's and wonder if there is also a problem at the Grand.  Also, I have read that you must wear water shoes in the sea because of the rocks.  We don't mind that it is a quiet area.

We do like the idea that grocery stores are readily available at 7 mile beach and the water has less rocks.

My husband will scuba and hopefully I will snorkel.

Please give me your opinion - we won't be going for about 2 years or so.

Thanks.
Anne


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 15, 2007)

Scuba on the east end is far better than on the west end.  I wouldn't say you "must" wear water shoes - it's about 50/50 but is a personal preference.  

As to the grocery stores - we do one trip into town (or stop on our way out) and then supplement that with items from Fosters which is an easy walk from the resort.  The Reef has a liquor store so that's covered off as well.

If you want tourism stay on SMB, if you want to relax stay on the East End.


----------



## Larry (Oct 15, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> Scuba on the east end is far better than on the west end.  I wouldn't say you "must" wear water shoes - it's about 50/50 but is a personal preference.
> 
> As to the grocery stores - we do one trip into town (or stop on our way out) and then supplement that with items from Fosters which is an easy walk from the resort.  The Reef has a liquor store so that's covered off as well.
> 
> If you want tourism stay on SMB, if you want to relax stay on the East End.



I AGREE; Morritts Grand is far superior to any timeshare on seven mile beach and the water is amazing there. We stayed there and stayed 4 nights at the Courtyard Marriott. Going into the water at the courtyard or Morritts Grand both required water shoes unless we went about a 100 yards to the left at the Courtyard were the entry way was smooth  There was no comparison to the two resorts. 

Morritts grand was one of the best timeshares I have stayed at ( We a a 2BR oceanfront unit that was fantastic) and we have been to some of the best including the Royal resorts,the Grand Mayan resorts, Westin and Marriott.

I would go back again but need to wait for the 1-4 rule. Go for it and you will love it. Just 1 recommendation I would only accept the 2BR at Morritts Grand. The 1BR was on the small side and didn't compare.


----------



## shar (Oct 15, 2007)

We have stayed on both sides of the island. At first (11 years ago) I preferred the seven mile beach area, but now I prefer the east side. Traffic was horrible horrible horrible  in the seven mile beach area the last time we went, which was Jan 2006.  We have stayed in both of the Morritts, but of course the Grand is the best. Our one bedroom was very nice and a fine size for the two of us.  If you do not want to battle traffic stay on the east side and drive into 7 mile beach area for a day.

Shar


----------



## quiltergal (Oct 15, 2007)

We stayed at Morritts Tortuga Club in one of the poolside units in January 07.  We didn't see any roaches, or any other bugs for that matter.  The Grand is nicer, but I felt our 1 bedroom was nice enough.  I would recommend water shoes.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Larry said:


> I would go back again but need to wait for the 1-4 rule.




Larry You don't need to wait 4 years unless you restrict yourself to RCI. They are the only company that plays that game. DAE gets Morritts and my Morritts week deposit certainly did NOT go to RCI.

A little bird at the company I deposited at told me my December 2007 week came in and left in less than 24 hours.

To the OP,

We have stayed in the poolside Tortuga units and never saw so much as an ant.

If you are thinking of trading in via RCI you had best start thinking about 2010. The 2009 units are long gone thru that venue.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Kola (Oct 15, 2007)

Larry said:


> I AGREE; Morritts Grand is far superior to any timeshare on seven mile beach and the water is amazing there. We stayed there and stayed 4 nights at the Courtyard Marriott. Going into the water at the courtyard or Morritts Grand both required water shoes unless we went about a 100 yards to the left at the Courtyard were the entry way was smooth  There was no comparison to the two resorts.
> 
> Morritts grand was one of the best timeshares I have stayed at ( We a a 2BR oceanfront unit that was fantastic) and we have been to some of the best including the Royal resorts,the Grand Mayan resorts, Westin and Marriott.
> 
> ...


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  It's Morritt's Grand in 2010 (or sooner if we can arrange it).  Hoorah!


----------



## bobby (Oct 16, 2007)

We found the Grand side much quieter. Just visit the Seven-mail area and then retreat. We saw small sharks under the dock about a block from the hotel while snorkeling.


----------



## Larry (Oct 16, 2007)

Kola said:


> Larry said:
> 
> 
> > I AGREE; Morritts Grand is far superior to any timeshare on seven mile beach and the water is amazing there. We stayed there and stayed 4 nights at the Courtyard Marriott. Going into the water at the courtyard or Morritts Grand both required water shoes unless we went about a 100 yards to the left at the Courtyard were the entry way was smooth  There was no comparison to the two resorts.
> ...


----------



## jtridle (Oct 17, 2007)

Kola said:


> Larry said:
> 
> 
> > I AGREE; QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tmbrit (Oct 17, 2007)

There are no coachroach problem in any of the buildings at Morritts. That was one persons review years ago and maybe she saw some it is the tropics.

We have owned for 12 years and stayed in various poolside  and oceanfront with no problems.  The internet is great but sometimes those old reviews hang out there and spoil it for others.

There is also the new Seaside building also,  go and enjoy!:whoopie:


----------



## Avery (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the Grand, and we stayed in a 1 bedroom which was extremely comfortable for the two of us. The living room faces the ocean, with a great balcony. The unit would also be fine with two kids or a couple in the living room, it is separated from the bedroom by a the kitchen and bathroom. Not as ideal as a 2 bedroom for 2 couples, but very doable.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all.  Has the Seaside building opened yet?  Will it trade through RCI also?

Thanks.
Anne


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Oct 18, 2007)

I stayed in a 1br at the Grand and never saw any bugs.  The unit was spotless.  I would recommend wearing water shoes.  I tried to wind surf and kept falling off and got a bunch of cuts on my feet from landing on the coral and rocks.  

Overall, the Grand is a wonderful resort and I would recommend it.


----------



## NTHC (Oct 18, 2007)

Just booked two one bedrooms for spring break at the Morritts....our 17 year old  is taking a friend and I was curious about them being able to drive on the island.  And also if anyone has any specific recommendations for restaurants or other activities...there will be our son and a friend and also our daughter (10) and one of her friends traveling with us.

Thanks in advance,
Cindy


----------



## pdq (Oct 18, 2007)

NTHC

Go to the Morritt's Owners forum. You will find an answer to all your questions.

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2007)

Im not positive but I think you have to be 25 to drive the rental car. They drive on the left hand side of the road in Grand Cayman so it takes a little getting used to. The other thing is some cars are set up for left lane travel and some are set up for right lan travel. The car we had was set up for right lane travel and this makes it very hard to pass a slow moving vechile because you have to pull out a bit to see oncoming traffic. Your kids could probally drive to Rum Point from Morrits where the trafic isnt bad but you probally souldnt let them drive any where west of that.
Talk to Risa at Morritts to find a private boat and do stingray city,the corral gardens and the lobster grounds. Its about $450.00 for the boat complete with all the things you will need. We hired Capt. Rodger Ebanks and had a blast. With only 10 of us we were first to all the attractions. You will find plenty to do around Morritts but your kids will probally want to hang out at Seven Mile Beach with the young spring break party people.


----------



## Larry (Oct 18, 2007)

Larry said:


> I AGREE; . The 1BR was on the small side and didn't compare.



OK sorry but I got spoiled. In retrospect the 1BR is nice and a lot nicer than a lot of 1BR's that I've seen but once I had the experience of the 2BR I just can't stay in the 1BR. If I never stayed in the 2BR I probably would have been very happy with the 1BR. So there is my dilemma for the next time when I go. Do I accept the 1BR or hold out for a 2BR. 

So many difficult decisions so what's a lucky timesharer like me supposed to do????


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Seaside units will trade through RCI?


----------



## ralphd (Oct 19, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Does anyone know if the Seaside units will trade through RCI?



They will trade thru RCI, but don't expect to see any availability for about  two years.


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ralph, how come?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 19, 2007)

One seaside building is completed now and taking guests or about to (last I heard they were doing government occupancy inspections).

The other building is scheduled for the Fall of 2008 occupancy. All studios are in the second building.

Until a seaside unit is completed, the seaside owners can reserve the poolside units.

Oceanfront owners of 1 & 2 BR units who chose NOT to pay the conversion fee will eventually get a rebuilt wooden building. All oceanfront studios were converted for free into the second seaside building.

I would think that seaside 1 & 2 BR resales will be scarce for a few years as people conciously paid to get their upgrades. Have no guess on exchanges.


----------



## Noni (Oct 19, 2007)

The first Seaside building was opened last July, I think.  We stayed there the second week of August.  It was great.


----------



## Hoosier (Oct 19, 2007)

The second Seaside building will not be started until the insurance arbitration is completed sometime early next year.  I would be stunned if the second building was available any earlier than late spring early summer of 2009.  Due to delays in construction, special assessments, and a variety of other issues I won't discuss here, there should be plenty of resale availability for the forseeable future.  Definitely a buyers market.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 19, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> One seaside building is completed now and taking guests or about to (last I heard they were doing government occupancy inspections).  OPENED JULY 1 AND FULLY BOOKED BY OWNERS
> 
> The other building is scheduled for the Fall of 2008 occupancy. All studios are in the second building.  CONSTRUCTION WILL NOT START UNTIL 2008 AND THEN ONLY AFTER INSURANCE SETTLEMENT.  OCCUPANCY 2009
> 
> ...



I HOPE THAT THESE ANSWERS HELP.


----------

